
Microsoft's only gone and published the exFAT spec - MikusR
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/28/microsoft_publishes_exfat_spec_supports_its_addition_to_the_linux_kernel/
======
MikusR
Link to spec: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/win32/fileio/exfat-...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/win32/fileio/exfat-specification)

